# Republicans catch pedophile red handed



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Amazing! Did you all see the news about the pedophile that was caught on camera red handed?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Machi rather than sillyness I would like to hear what you think of your post "Fake Scandal" now. You really dumped your eggs in that basket. oke:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I think what Machiavelli is jokingly saying is "the biden laptop is a hoax was provided by the Russians and is just like what Sasha Baron Cohen is doing with Rudy. You have all been had. Russia called Giulliani a "useful idiot" for carrying all that chit back to the White House with him. :rollin: :rollin:

Check out the scene from the Sasha Baron Cohen movie...Rudy was totally caught red handed and now red-faced. It was kind of similar to those child sex traps where people (usually men) are sucked into thinking they are meeting up with a child for sex while their parents are away.

Rudy, Rudy, Rudy. You should have quit when you were ahead.

MY, my. An American election sure is interesting!!!!!!! What a country.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I still want to hear about the "Fake Scandal ". I lost track of how many times I seen posts like "we got him now" or something like "breaking bombshell" only to have egg on their face later. Liberals never admit they are wrong. Russian collaboration on the election = fake. The terrible phone call and squeezing the new president of the Ukraine = fake. At least two dozen times we read how he has had it now only to find out it was not only fake it was a lie. I don't think Machi was joking at all on that first post. The second one it's hard to tell because all these others I just mentioned were just as silly. It's hard to tell when a liberal is joking. I would have taken the Russian scandal as a joke if a conservative posted it, but I know the liberals were serious. If a liberal tells me the world is flat I'm going to think he believes it. If they want us to know the difference between joking and serious stop posting crap that is outright crazy as serious.



> MY, my. An American election sure is interesting!!!!!!! What a country.


 Yup the country that keeps China from handing you your *** on a platter. :rollin: Unless Biden is elected then we all belong to China. China Joe has perhaps made a deal where he gets to be a little dictator for his last couple years.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ok let me give you sn idea of the problem. My wife is on some form where a liberal lady is having a fit about Trump saying coyotes are bringing children into the United States. This lady is an attorney so intelligent right? Probably intelligent in one area, but about as intelligent as a door knob on other subjects. The problem: You will find tbis hard to believe anyone is this stupid. I dont like to take it serious because people will think Im stupid to believe it. Ok back to THE PROBLEM: this lady thinks he is talking about four leg furry coyotes. Seriously.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Just like the "Underground Railroad". :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I remember a lady complaining to the State Highway Dept that they shouldnt put deer crossing signs where the deer are being hit.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope you all realize that this has been debunked....

1. The woman in the video was in her 20's.
2. What they showed was actually after Rudy took off his mic and was just tucking in his pants.

But i digress on this.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Cohen and Jim Carry don't make me laugh they make me blush feeling embarrassed for them. I remember the movie dumb and dumber. I couldn't get through it. It's a mixture of childish humor, mixed with hate humor, mixed with what can only be described as porn humor. Little wonder society has problems when people watch brain rotting humor.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Lol you all sure do conveniently excuse the behavior of a 70s something old white man named Ludey G!

I mean it's completely normal to go back into a bedroom during an interview and start to have her remove your mic, whilst they pat her on the *** asking for her phone number and address!

I mean that's totally normal behavior in every interview. And yup its just pure coincidence that moments later you suddenly have an urge to tuck in your pants with a quick little lay back in bed motion! Yup I do that myself at least a dozen times a year with a 20 something in the room and even a few extra times when I've been told she's 15 right?

The levels of cognitive dissonance you all show when it suits you is astonishing

I'm not sure what you think had been debunked.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

LOL.... funny how you elaborate what went on.

The interview was in the hotel.... the mic was taken off by both of them.... he was just tucking back in everything.

If you know how they put on those mics... you would know you have to un-tuck everything. Because they want the wires not to be seen.

But again.... let you spin this how every you want. But it has been debunked by everyone.... Even Sasha Baren Cohen... but yep... keep spreading lies.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: Ok Canuck tell us again how cartoon boy was just joking and how I have been had. oke: oke: oke:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: Ok Canuck tell us again how cartoon boy was just joking and how I have been had. oke: oke: oke:


Really Plainsman? The joke is on Rudy. Whatever he was doing he got caught in a totally juvenile situation. He is the President's personal lawyer? He has been turned into the butt of a joke by a comedian. He was had. Just the same as the Russians when they called him a "useful idiot"...goes back to the cold war...The term was originally used during the Cold War to describe non-communists regarded as susceptible to communist propaganda and manipulation. In this case the threat is a little less dire possibly? I don't know. Do you? Are you sure?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

oke: :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


> LOL.... funny how you elaborate what went on.


 Liberals play fast and loose with the truth. Maybe Machi has an unvarfied anonimous source. Sure. The simplest answer is usually corfect however. He made it up.



> Yup I do that myself at least a dozen times a year with a 20 something in the room and even a few extra times when I've been told she's 15 right?


 Hunter is that you????? :rollin:

Naw you dont get out of it that easy. Machi thought it was real, you thought Machi was joking, and he evidently isnt.

On the subject of comedians have you noticed that over the years they have been less funny and more nasty? Remember Jonny Carson? He made everyone laugh. Todays comedians are offensive to at least half the people at any one time. Red Skeleton one time said you are only humorous when making fun of someone if that someone is you. Today the late night shows are more political than humorous. Carson was the king of delivering a line. Don Rickels was simply an *** ahead of the times.


----------

